# 2005 Frontier Speaker Replacements



## jeffdawgfan (Jun 15, 2005)

Ok,

Got no response on another forum about this. 2005 Frontier speakers. I have the six speaker system. I pried up the tweeter covers and took a peak. I am thinking of putting a set of Infinity Kappa 10.7t 1" tweeters there. Anyone replaced the door speakers??? What did you use and how much depth is for a speaker with factory grill??


----------



## mikenap (May 28, 2005)

jeffdawgfan said:


> Ok,
> 
> Got no response on another forum about this. 2005 Frontier speakers. I have the six speaker system. I pried up the tweeter covers and took a peak. I am thinking of putting a set of Infinity Kappa 10.7t 1" tweeters there. Anyone replaced the door speakers??? What did you use and how much depth is for a speaker with factory grill??



The front doors hold 6x9's. I put in some MB Quart DTE169's the fit perfect. Just had to snip off a little keying tab that fits into the stock speaker. Theirs tons of room. The MB's are about 3.5 inches deep and don't even come close to hitting the window.

I'm running the stock speakers in back I believe they are standard 6.5".

Hope this helps.

I have a pic of the door taken apart if you need it.


----------



## rwh57 (Jun 30, 2004)

jeffdawgfan said:


> Ok,
> 
> Got no response on another forum about this. 2005 Frontier speakers. I have the six speaker system. I pried up the tweeter covers and took a peak. I am thinking of putting a set of Infinity Kappa 10.7t 1" tweeters there. Anyone replaced the door speakers??? What did you use and how much depth is for a speaker with factory grill??



I have a 05 Frontier. I put in 6x9 sony explodes in the front doors and 5 1/4 sony explodes in the rear doors. Sounds great. I hope this helps


----------



## Hyper125 (Jul 12, 2005)

I replaced all four in my 05 KC with four Kicker KS60's. They are 6 1/2 in speakers. The frontier had 6X9's in the front but I ordered from Crutchfield.com at the time and they only advised 6 1/2's in their guide. They gave me free adapters to change from 6X9 to 6 1/2's. They sound good using the stock head unit and stock tweeters. 

I don personally think the 6X9's would have been better for more midbass. The stock tweeters sound nice. This comes from a guy who has had multi-thousand dollars stereo systems. I also added (2) separate kenwood self powered woox subwoofers under each of thr front driver's seat as to not take up any room in the cab.

Souds pretty good.


----------



## msubullyfan (Jul 24, 2005)

Hey, folks. 1st post (just bought a Red CC Nismo on Friday).

Crutchfield says that the max speaker depth is 3.014". Unfortunately, the selection of speakers they list that will fit in the Fronty is pretty pitiful. No 3-ways or 4-ways are listed.

According to mikenap, his speakers were 3.5" deep. Anyone else confirm that deeper speakers will fit? I'd hate to buy some and find out they don't fit.


----------



## smokeydadog (May 30, 2005)

I used these Kenwood speakers in the back of my king cab: http://www.epinions.com/pr-Kenwood_KFC-1689ie_Car-Multi-Element_Speaker/display_~full_specs
Mounting depth is only 2.06" and they are 3-ways. These aren't high-end speakers, of course, but they have great sound for the price and work well without an amp.


----------



## Front'in (Jul 1, 2005)

How about the dash speakers?


----------



## smokeydadog (May 30, 2005)

Mine didn't have dash speakers from the factory, so I installed dome tweeters on the pillars next to the grab handles instead. That location is more ideal anyway.


----------



## SDBryan (Aug 2, 2005)

I'm doing this as we speak...

http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?goto=lastpost&t=100929


----------



## RyanG77 (Jun 17, 2015)

msubullyfan said:


> <SNIP> Crutchfield says that the max speaker depth is 3.014". Unfortunately, the selection of speakers they list that will fit in the Fronty is pretty pitiful. No 3-ways or 4-ways are listed.
> According to mikenap, his speakers were 3.5" deep. Anyone else confirm that deeper speakers will fit? I'd hate to buy some and find out they don't fit.


I just bought a 2005 Pathfinder and looking to replace the front speakers. I was searching around and found this old thread, and am assuming the 2005 Frontier and Pathfinder have similar door panels...

Like msubullyfan, Crutchfield is saying that the Polk 6x9, 3-ways I want wont fit...but I'm skeptical. When I look in the speaker grille, it looks like there should be plenty of room on top. Has anyone verified the actual max depth and tweeter height? According to the chat adviser at Crutchfield, the db691 3-ways that I want to install are only like 0.1" too tall on both ends...

Polk's website specifies depth at 3 3/16"...if I have 3 1/2" depth, there shouldn't be any problem on the back side...but still not sure about tweeter clearance to the door pannel/grille.


----------

